# Omnistep spares



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need a set of new sliders for a omnistep, as they are worn out but I can't find a supplier who carries them on Google, all I can find is a new motor and a fitting kit.

Any ideas.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Hillview Awnings list all spares..

http://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/spare_parts.htm#omni step slide out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Hillview Awnings list all spares..
> 
> http://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/spare_parts.htm#omni step slide out


Thanks Paul, I can't see my sliders there though, see pics of mine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The motor will move the step, but it's really sluggish, I've taken it all apart and the motor moves fine with no play in the working parts, or unusual noises, on the sides of the step the anodising is a little worn so not sure what I can do about that, but it looks like it's never had any maintenance for a long time, I'm hoping the sliders are cheap and they solve the problem.

Any ideas if I can't get sliders, I used to be able to access machined PTFE blocks, but not any more. I can't really use grease as it's exposed although I will be putting some sort of mud flap in front of it.

I also could do with seeing what the 06> Ducato mounting kit looks like if anyone has any pictures, as I didn't get those or the switch, but the switch is an easy fix.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Kev_n_Liz,

The full spares catalogue is available here from the manufacturers site http://basilicon.ipapercms.dk/Thule/ThuleRVaccessories/ThuleRVAccessoriesSpareParts/

If its not listed then its not available, if it is or shows as part of a larger component speak to your preferred dealer and so long as they are account holders with Rose and Co the importer they will be able to order the part. I'm on my phone at the mo so I haven't got the means to check the parts catalogue in afraid

Are there any lubricants which do not attract dirt?

Regards
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the link Chris, It too doesn't show the plastic sliders only the full side pieces, I'm beginning to think it's not an Omnistep, although everything else seems to match up.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz, 

Please find attached photos below to help you confirm the manufacturer of your step, let us know what you have.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the top one Chris, but has no name on it anywhere. There's the remains of sticker on the side plate, but the words are long gone."


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got a step mounting pack at work, so I can get a photo on my return.

With regards to the parts you require they appear to be available as part of the complete side frame shown as part 1, but this is an expensive means of repair looking at the indicated prices.

The issues you are experiencing are not ones I have seen with these steps before, and I am trying to understand how the slider inserts could cause this as their function appears to be to keep the step from contacting the slide housing to minimise friction and enable the step to slide. I wouldn't have thought the sliders look worn enough for this function to be compromised, what do you think?

Is the sluggishness throughout the full travel, or just a part of it?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's stiff all along it's travel Chris, the pictures don't reall show it but they're very rough on all 4.

I've tried with just one side plate on and it's very stiff.

If you pm me a number I could explain better.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a very similar problem on our previous van, and solved it by blowing graphite powder onto the PTFE slides. It coated them well and doesn't attract muck the way that grease or oil does. Only had to do it the once and it lasted for 2 years until we part-exd the van.

Colin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I use PTFE lubricant which is white (rather than grey graphite).


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

PTFE is a non-sticky lubricant as contained in GT 85 - best price seems to be from these guys

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Rutland-Cy...__W0QQ_sidZ303943136?_nkw=gt+85&submit=Search

Cheers

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

You have PM.

I think I have got the gist of what you are trying to get across, and I now understand why you think the slide inserts may be creating additional friction this causing the issue.

It might be worth contacting either of the following for advice direct from the source;

Rose and Co the importer http://www.roseandcompany.co.uk/contact.htm

or Thule
http://www.thule.com/en/GB/About-Thule/Contact-Us

I can only suggest the following for discussion also,

Is there too much tension across the width whilst the step is bolted together?
Is the motor receiving sufficient power to operate correctly?
Even though you have tested the motor and assembly whilst stripped down, is there another factor that causes the issue such as a the arms fouling on something inside the chassis?

If the inserts are aluminium, could you approach a local fabricators to have some made for you?

Regards,
Chris
[/url]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok I think I've sorted it..

The small parts are plastic. I tried fine abrasive l. No good. I tried a little heat to give the surface a smoother finish. Very no good :black:

Finally a good sharp wood chisel to skim the rough off made it slide much better.

What caused the problem was grit etc getting on the sliders, also gettingbehind them and forcing them against the step.

I've taken them all off an I'm going to clean it all well, reasemble it ans seal it all up better.

Hopefully job done. I'll look into graphite though.

I'll report back when I've done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've re-assembled it without it's covers, and managed to put the step in upside down, so had to take it to bit's again, but it now slides in & out as sweet as you like, just using a battery charger.

In the end I used a wedge to open up the plastic while I warmed it with a gas torch enough to wake up the molecules, but not melt them I made them so they were slightly too wide to fit back in without a bit of effort, plunged them into cold water to fix them, which seems to have worked OK, cleaned the ally up with a rotary brush, put some grease behind them to help prevent the ally reacting again for a while, cleaned off the excess & put it back together and tried it.

It was persisting down so I just nipped it all up tight, I'll strip it later and do a proper job on it, I might even clean off the rust and paint it, I'll make it a bit less prone to getting so much crap inside it's box too when I get back to it.

I'll post some pictures of the internals for the curious, not much in there though, a motor, the sliding step and a couple of operating arms, it's the tooling which costs so much as the lot would be less the £50 in materials, it took 10 minutes to strip it and less to put back together.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All done and back together again sealed as best I can against the elements.

Pictures are at 43 in Dropbox.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to read you have overcome the problem.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Chris, I'm just glad I didn't need to buy some new side plates, I don't know where they get their prices from.

I was thinking that if I couldn't mend it or afford new plates, I have some bits of plastic from other projects and I'd have used them as it's only to stop metal to metal contact and so long as it wasn't too sloppy and it allowed the step to slide anything would do as it's never seen.

I decided not use any lubrication in the end, as it's designed to run dry from new for a reason.


----------

